# What do I have here



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

Hey Guys, I was just given a fly rod and reel by a co-worker who said it was given to him and that he would never use it so he wanted me to have it. Anyway I was hoping I could give the specs and someone could tell me the quality of the outfit. The reel is a courtland crown II with a 3 1/2 diameter spool. The rod is a 2 piece GRF 1000 and it is maked as 9' for 8/9. Does this mean it is an 8/9 wt rod? I would like to express my gratitude to my co-worker, but would like to know how significant this gift is in terms of value first.

Thanks

Bdrape


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good deal on that rod and reel combo, the rod is indeed a 9 foot, 8/9 weight rod, perfect for larger fish like big carp, salmon and even a great starter outfit for steelhead. Value is about $140 but the GRF1000 is nice entry level rod, I have one myself. Any friend who gives you fly fishing stuff is a good friend and what more could you ask for!!

Salmonid


----------

